# Eberle PLS514



## Joos (19 Dezember 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Eberle Steuerung PLS514 und keine Software 
Weiss jemand, ob ich dafür noch eine Software erhalte? und wo?
Besten Dank
Joos


----------



## volker (19 Dezember 2005)

soweit ich weiss brauchst du dafür ein spezielles programmiergerät.


----------



## Anonymous (19 Dezember 2005)

hallo volker,
es gibt eine Software, das weiss ich. Aber ich finde nirgends ein Ansprechpartner für diese Steuerung mehr.
Gruss Joos


----------



## M_o_t (19 Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

die Software müßte Edops2p heißen. Ist auf jedem Rechner lauffähig, aber besser sind Dos-Rechner.

Gruß
M_o_t


----------



## Torsten05 (19 Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

wie der Vorredner schon schrieb: Edops 2 plus. Ein Dos Programm eben.

Um damit Programmieren zu können solltest du prüfen ob deine SPS über einen Online-Karte verfügt. Die sollte fast ganz links stecken und hat nen Sub-D 9-pol. Anschluss. Die SPS läuft auch ohne, aber mit programmieren ist da nix. Aussderdem brauchst du ein spezielle Programmierkabel das man auch nicht mehr an jeder Ecke bekommt. Im Stecker bedindet sich noch etwas elektronik, wenn ich mich nicht täusche ein wandler auf tty-Schnittstelle.

Torsten


----------



## M_o_t (20 Dezember 2005)

Hi,

genau das Kabel heißt Eberle DL7.6 was genau drin ist????

Gruß
M_o_t


----------

